# Reserve Windows 10 Icon not appearing in my task tray?



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

EDIT: I have found out that the Windows update KB2976978, which seems to be required for the icon to show up, has failed on my computer. I didn't know how to re-install it because it wouldn't show up when using Checking for Updates, so I uninstalled it.

For some reason all my update history was deleted upon uninstall, and when checking my installed updates, KB2976978 was still installed. I tried to check for updates but that did not find anything to download. I don't know what to do, please help!

Edit end
------------------------------------------------------

Basically what the title says.

I tried this: 

"Open notepad Type the following in:
REG QUERY "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\UpgradeExperienceIndicators" /v UpgEx | findstr UpgEx if "%errorlevel%" == "0" GOTO RunGWX reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\Appraiser" /v UtcOnetimeSend /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f schtasks /run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser" :CompatCheckRunning schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser" schtasks /query /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience\Microsoft Compatibility Appraiser" | findstr Ready if NOT "%errorlevel%" == "0" ping localhost >nul &goto :CompatCheckRunning :RunGWX schtasks /run /TN "\Microsoft\Windows\Setup\gwx\refreshgwxconfig"
Save as ReserveWin10.cmd, Double click, Wait, Enjoy!"

The loop ended with something like "SUCCESS: Attempted to run XXX.exe". Unfortunately, the icon still did not appear after that. 

One thing to note is that one site said to go to C:\Windows\System32\GWX and run GWX.exe. However, when double-clicking, right clicking>Run and even right clicking>Run as Administrator, it does not run. There is a little loading circle but it quickly disappears and when I check the Task Manager GWX.exe is not running.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is the computer, the subject of this post - the same as this topic
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1149488-microsoft-windows-not-responding.html

if so continue on that link please


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I thought I would create a thread related to Windows 10 here, but ok. But how might I solve this problem specifically if that thread is of a different topic?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

closed 
continue in your original topic 
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1149465-cant-reinstall-windows-update.html


----------

